# How do I find fights?



## Hal Carleton (Jul 31, 2011)

How do you find local Muay thai fights? It's not too hard to find out when there is going to be a mma fight, but I'm more interested in straight Muay thai.

I'm near Boston


----------



## Brian King (Jul 31, 2011)

Hal, I would suggest tying into the community. Someone like Jeff Burger could help http://WWW.COACHJEFFBURGER.COM He knows the community and is a good guy.

Regards
Brian King


----------

